# Brazilian Cubers?



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm Brazilian, and I was just wondering if there are any Brazilian Speedcubers on this site, since there seems to be so many cubers from around the world on here. I see a bunch on WCA, but I wonder if they visit this site, or if there is a Brazilian Speedcubing site they all flock towards.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 15, 2010)

Se vc está procurando brasileiros, como vc posta em inglês???? HUAHUAHHAUHAUHAUA!!!
ps: não sou speedcuber... comecei não faz nem duas semanas...

Translation:

If you're searching for brazilian cubbers, how come you post a message in ENGLISH?? LOL
ps: I'm not a speedcuber...there's less than two weeks that I'm into it.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 15, 2010)

Pra a maioria das pessoas entender que tou falando. 
E eu moro na florida ja faz 20 anos, entao ja to acostumado.

Mas, eh bom saber que tem. Agora eu se quem eh a minha competicao, ahaha.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 15, 2010)

Competição???
Tb não precisa humilhar! XD

Minha meta é resolver mais rápido do que aquela chinesinha do youtube (3 anos de idade e resolve em menos de dois minutos... fiquei revoltado assistindo aquilo, haha).


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 15, 2010)

Eh, quando eu vi um menino de 6 anos fazendo em menos de 30 segundos, ae eu comecei a ficar serio e tentar. 

Eu eu sei que o cara que tem o recorde Brasilieiro tambem posta aqui.


----------



## Faz (Oct 15, 2010)

Seeing this thread reminds me of Dechichi


----------



## Mikon (Oct 15, 2010)

Renan Cerpe?
Pedro Santos?

fazrulz?
australian champion?
Holy crap, Feliks?

ps: it's not advisable to say too much f-words alike, right? sorry. It's just that I type the way I say things...


----------



## Stefan (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you can find some Brazilian cubers here: http://www.cubovelocidade.com.br/


----------



## Diniz (Oct 15, 2010)

Eu sou brasileiro! hehehe

O forum brasileiro é aqui ó http://cubomagicobrasil.com/forum/


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 15, 2010)

omg I understand everything in this thread



Spoiler



using google language tools


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 15, 2010)

Mikon said:


> Renan Cerpe?
> Pedro Santos?
> 
> fazrulz?
> ...



Nao, o primeiro llugar no Brasil eh Gabriel Dechichi Barbar. Ele posta aqui, tambem. 
E eh isso mesmo, aquele dale eh o Feliks campeao mundial.

Desculpa se o meu Portuguese ta meio quebrado, mas eh por causa que eu nao vou ao Brasil ja faz muitos anos.







Stefan said:


> I think you can find some Brazilian cubers here: http://www.cubovelocidade.com.br/


 Thanks for that, Stefan.







Diniz said:


> Eu sou brasileiro! hehehe
> 
> O forum brasileiro é aqui ó http://cubomagicobrasil.com/forum/


Eu ja vi voce postando aqui, mas nem percebe que voce era Brasileiro.
E obrigado pelo link.


----------



## Tyson (Oct 15, 2010)

Durante uma visita a um hospício, um visitante perguntou ao diretor qual era o critério para definir se um paciente deveria ou não ser institucionalizado.

"Bem!" disse o diretor, "nós enchemos uma banheira, depois oferecemos uma colher de chá, uma caneca e um balde para o paciente e pedimos a ele ou ela para esvaziar a banheira."

"Ah! Eu entendi", disse o visitante. "Uma pessoa normal usaria o balde porque é maior do que a colher e do que a caneca."

"Não," disse o diretor. "Uma pessoa normal tiraria a tampa. Você quer uma cama perto da janela?"


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 15, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Durante uma visita a um hospício, um visitante perguntou ao diretor qual era o critério para definir se um paciente deveria ou não ser institucionalizado.
> 
> "Bem!" disse o diretor, "nós enchemos uma banheira, depois oferecemos uma colher de chá, uma caneca e um balde para o paciente e pedimos a ele ou ela para esvaziar a banheira."
> 
> ...


 
I didn't know you speak portuguese, Tyson


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 15, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Durante uma visita a um hospício, um visitante perguntou ao diretor qual era o critério para definir se um paciente deveria ou não ser institucionalizado.
> 
> "Bem!" disse o diretor, "nós enchemos uma banheira, depois oferecemos uma colher de chá, uma caneca e um balde para o paciente e pedimos a ele ou ela para esvaziar a banheira."
> 
> ...


 I don't know if you just copy/pasted this joke from some site, but I actually loled.


----------



## Diniz (Oct 15, 2010)

Copied probably from here http://portuguese.bitesizedlanguages.com/#/jokes/4527915952..
But i loled too =P


----------



## Mikon (Oct 15, 2010)

THE Stefan Pochmann?
Wow, because of his website I bought a megaminx. Because of him and yu Nakajima, haha!

Ah, ElectricDoodie, seu portugues tá bom pra caramba pra quem mora a vinte anos nos US. Nem erro de português tem!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 18, 2010)

Mais uma coisa, e voces talvez vao achar engracado.

A ultima vez que eu estive no Brazil, foi da segunda a quinta serie. Foi de 1996 ate 1999.
Eu quero saber se voces ainda usa uma expressao ai no brasil. 

Quando alguma coisa era legal, agente falava "Da hora."
Tipo, se a gente viu alguem da um mortal, agente falava, "Nossa, da hora!"

Eu morava em Sao Paulo. Entao, eu nao sei se era so de Sao Paulo, ou se o Brasil enteiro tambem usava essa expressao. 
Voces ouviram falar disso? Ainda usa a expressao? Ou, se eu fosse ao Brasil, e falasse isso hoje, tudo mundo ia da risada da minha cara?

Eu quero saber, por cause que eu sei quanto que os tempos mudam, e certas expressoes ficam velhas, e as pessoas param de usar elas.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 18, 2010)

Acho que "da hora" não se usa tanto, mas não chega a ser estranho.
Se bem que meu ponto de vista é um tanto diferente, porque com a idade vem também aquela alegria de poder usar palavrões mais a vontade, e ai... quase todas as expressões desse tipo são exatamente palavrões!
Acho que o pessoal do interior de São Paulo (eu sou da capital) ainda fala "Pô, isso é massa!".


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 18, 2010)

Mikon said:


> Acho que "da hora" não se usa tanto, mas não chega a ser estranho.
> Se bem que meu ponto de vista é um tanto diferente, porque com a idade vem também aquela alegria de poder usar palavrões mais a vontade, e ai... quase todas as expressões desse tipo são exatamente palavrões!
> Acho que o pessoal do interior de São Paulo (eu sou da capital) ainda fala "Pô, isso é massa!".


 
Eu tambem. Eu nasci em Sao Paulo, Sao Paulo, e morei ai de 1996-1999.
E bastante Brasileiros aqui falam "Massa."


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Oct 18, 2010)

Not a _Brasileiro_, but I spend a lot of time around them (studying Capoeira for almost 10 years) and I spent two weeks down in Pernambuco. Unfortunately, my Portuguese has not evolved beyond "_Boa noite_", "_Obrigado_", "_De nada_," and "_Onde é o banheiro?_"


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 18, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Not a _Brasileiro_, but I spend a lot of time around them (studying Capoeira for almost 10 years) and I spent two weeks down in Pernambuco. Unfortunately, my Portuguese has not evolved beyond "_Boa noite_", "_Obrigado_", "_De nada_," and "_*Onde é o banheiro?*_"


 
Lol. I like that last one. 
Also, I always thought you had something to do with Brazil, because of your username being "Touquinha."


----------



## Mikon (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought you were brazilian too: Touquinha. haha! Nice!
Probably you've learned some nice ways to swear too, haha!
We have a good blend of german, italian and portuguese, alongside people from Holland (most people don't even know that we do have some netherland's blood in our people's culture, specially the northeast side of Brazil) and, of course, africans and indians. So... pretty much we know how to say agressive or funny stuff. XD


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Oct 20, 2010)

The _apelido_ "Toquinha" was actually given to me when I went through my first batizado, although I'm still unsure as to its meaning...it either means "little toque" as in, a type of head wear, or as in a rhythm section ("Toque do berimbau"). Although "Toquinh_o_" is supposed to mean tree stump, isn't it?


----------



## Mikon (Oct 20, 2010)

Let me see if I can explain it:

- touquinha (diminutive of touca) - it's a type of head wear... in fact, it's one of those common things that usually you put when it's really cold. Made of cottom strings; 
- toque/toquinho - it's the sound, and can be used as "toque do berimbau", or "toque da guitarra". The "inho" thing is just a diminutive;
- toco and diminutive form toquinho - it's the tree stump, yes

Usually when we use diminutive in a nickname, it means something like "care", or thta you're close to this person. It's a cultural thing, I can't really explain, really.
"Toquinha"...can be anything you said, in reality. Haha! Nice nickname!


----------

